# Touchpad autoupdated webos and lost mboot



## moelsiaed88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello, as the title says, my tp updated webos (3.0.5) and i have lost mboot and hp logo just boot loops. Is there anyway for me to just reinstall mboot and keep my cm9 install with data? or is that gone? Thank you!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

moelsiaed88 said:


> Hello, as the title says, my tp updated webos (3.0.5) and i have lost mboot and hp logo just boot loops. Is there anyway for me to just reinstall mboot and keep my cm9 install with data? or is that gone? Thank you!


With the loss of Moboot, your Touchpad should boot into WebOS. WebOS can take two to three minutes to boot up. To get Moboot back, Use ACMEInstaller to install Moboot again. Put Moboot 0.3.5 in the cminstall folder and run the installer.

If WebOS will not boot, you need to download and run WebOS Doctor. Google it, you'll find it and the instructions to run it. You might want to run WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 as that will give you back two GB of ram that the newer versions take away. Keep wifi in WebOS turned off, that way it can't update in the background.


----------

